# Воздействие звуковыми вибрациями на пациента во время процесса мягкой вытяжки позвоночника



## Дядя Вова (1 Окт 2011)

Вопрос к врачам и научным сотрудникам. Где и кто что то подобное практикует ???
В настоящее время работаю (практикую) такой вот метод. Воздействую на организм пациента, а точнее на разные области спины, тибетскими поющими чашами (вибрации исходящие от них), во время процесса мягкой сухой вытяжки.
Пациент лежит на животе. Доступ к спине для манипуляций мануальной терапии (использую древнекитайский метод Туйна). Сама процедура занимает довольно таки длительное время, 2-2.5 часа.
Обращаются с различными болями в области спины. Шейный отдел, поясничный.
После курса (8-10 процедур), пациенты хорошо себя чувствуют, боли практически не беспокоят. В зависимости от конкретного случая.
Результаты (веду статистику) довольно таки хорошие. Побочный положительный эффект, повышается иммунитет, жизненный тонус, энергетика восстанавливается.
Если кто то заинтересуется методом моим, расскажу, поделюсь мыслями.
телефон **********, Владимир Михайлович.

*moderato**r*: Ваше сообщение отредактировано. Убедительная просьба соблюдать *Правила форума*. В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Окт 2011)

Центральные энергетические потоки при этом усиливаются или ослабевают?


----------



## Дядя Вова (2 Окт 2011)

течение энергии по  меридианам восстанавливается. если были блоки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2011)

А кто определил, что блоки останавливают или ускоряют энергию?
Каким методом?


----------



## Дядя Вова (3 Окт 2011)

Кто определяет , это уже другой вопрос.
А течение энергии жизненной по меридианам ,это в общем то всем и давно понятный вопрос. Совсем другое дело как она течет . А вот блоки в меридианах, они и вызывают торможение , а в некоторых случаях и остановку этой самой энергии. Что приводит к разным не хорошим последствиям в физике организма.  В свою очередь , блоки вызываются сбоем в работе каких то органов. Ну так далее.
И всем наверное известно , что каждый орган работает на своей здоровой резонансной частоте. И если эта частота сбилась , сами понимаете что происходит. Но в любом случае  всё завязано непосредственно с нашей ЦНС , а позвоночник это неотъемлемая часть !


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2011)

Дядя Вова написал(а):


> это в общем то всем и давно понятный вопрос.


Я, наверное, отношусь к тем немногим кому это вопрос не понятен. Могли бы вы,   если вас это не затруднит, подробнее дать характеристику того, что называете "энергии жизненной"?


----------



## Дядя Вова (3 Окт 2011)

Я думаю на этот вопрос ( что называете "энергии жизненной"), Вы и без меня найдете с легкостью ответ. Я здесь совсем о другом спрашиваю.
В первом посте.
С уважением , Владимир Михайлович.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Окт 2011)

А если имеется энергетический блок, да еще с вампирической присоской? И человек подвергнут мощнейшему воздействию эгрегоров?


----------



## Моби Дик (3 Окт 2011)

Боже, какая  несусветная чушь!


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я, наверное, отношусь к тем немногим кому это вопрос не понятен. Могли бы вы, если вас это не затруднит, подробнее дать характеристику того, что называете "энергии жизненной"?


очевидно, это энергия денежных потоков, бьющая мощным ключом из кармана страждущего в карман эскулапа))))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2011)

Дядя Вова написал(а):


> Вы и без меня найдете с легкостью ответ.


Внятного и четкого ответа нет. Нигде нет определения, мол ЭЖ это вот то-то и то-то с такими вот конкретными проявлениями которые можно увидеть там-то и там-то. Если добавите конкретики и разъясните, то возможно окажется, что тоже самое что применяете вы много кто использует, только под другими названиями и терминами, а так как ответить на ваш вопрос, если вы не разъясняете, как понимаете используемые вами термины и понятия.


----------



## Дядя Вова (3 Окт 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> А если имеется энергетический блок, да еще с вампирической присоской? И человек подвергнут мощнейшему воздействию эгрегоров?


В любом случае воздействие на субъекта помимо его воли, в первую очередь подвергает изменениям его ЦНС, и зачастую не в лучшую сторону, соответственно меняет психику. Здесь  последствия очевидны будут.  А изменения  в организме на уровне физики  не дадут себя долго ждать.
И если чувствуют боли в спине (можно это отнести не только к проблемме позвоночника) , различных областях тела, говорит это о том , что процесс распада в организме идет уже полным ходом !  Наши болячки возникают еще за ооочень долго до того когда мы их начинаем чувствовать .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2011)

А есть китайцы, которые все умеют заранее чувствовать и исправлять и жувут вечно.
Кстати, а сколько продолжительность жизни в Китае?

Как мне кажется вы путаете симптоматическую и профилактическую медицину и лечебной.
Я как=то приводил пример, про то как работая с Китайскими специалистами спросил у них:
-Какие точки вы берете когда у человека инфаркт?
-Когда у человека инфаркт, мы вызываем вертолет и везем пациента в больницу.
Последовал ответ.

А про чаши.
Знаю такого специалиста, так он сперва два часа пациента держит в корридоре.
Если ушел, не мой, а вот еслии дождался, то мой навсегда.
Доверчив и внушаем.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Окт 2011)

Ну вот,  пришел Ступин и  окончательно  все испортил  своим рационализмом. Теперь Дядю Вову точно не раскрутить на откровения по поводу энергий, а я думал, что как минимум пару дней будет веселуха)))).


----------



## Дядя Вова (4 Окт 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А есть китайцы, которые все умеют заранее чувствовать и исправлять и жувут вечно.
> Кстати, а сколько продолжительность жизни в Китае?
> 
> Как мне кажется вы путаете симптоматическую и профилактическую медицину и лечебной.
> ...


Ну вопросы о вечной жизни не ко мне ,всё это очень даже относительно. А вот в начале 90-х  я имел честь быть учеником одного китайского мастера. Так вот он действительно мог чудеса творить . Но это совсем другая тема уже.
Бывает такое , что и вертолет не вызвать и врачей нет , лекарства тоже. А помощь оказывать надо неотложно.  Вот тогда что ?
  Странный специалист с чашами , о котором Вы говорите...........
Вообще то мне изначально хотелось бы узнать , кто то практикует подобное моей методике ?  Может кто знает ? Но желательно бы по конкретней. А то можно долго дискуссировать на эту тему.


----------



## Дядя Вова (4 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ну вот, пришел Ступин и окончательно все испортил своим рационализмом. Теперь Дядю Вову точно не раскрутить на откровения по поводу энергий, а я думал, что как минимум пару дней будет веселуха)))).


  Очевидно Вам Игорь , в жизни не хватает веселья !  Гниловатый сарказм , извеняюсь , от вас исходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2011)

Поймите, дядя Вова, вы считаете что лечите тело, а мы считаем, что вы лечите душу.
И это надо, есть огромное количество пациентов у которых есть психо-эмоциональные проблемы и им как раз нужно что-то подобное. И хорошо что вы есть, плохо что вы беретесь лечить всё. При том же инфаркте, когда ничего нет, вы будете бить в чашу и пациент успокоится и возможно будет меньше зона инфаркта, потому как страх-при инфаркте- один из описанных симптомов и врач с ним так же борется.
Только врач, если попадет в такую ситуацию, сделает выводы и в следующий раз проведет отбор тех с кем пошел в недоступные горы и возьмет с собой аптечку.
А вы опять возьмете с собой чашу. и так тысячу лет.
Понятно, когда тысячу лет назад не было врача и нечем было помочь, да и инфаркт не было=нужно было хоть что-то делать, вот и били в отчаянии в чашу, человек которому больно говорил-бейте, бейте мне так легче.
Время изменилось и отношение изменилось, для чаши осталось место в традиционной медицине при лечении психо-эмоциональной составляющей любой болезни.
А вы пишите о лечении самой болезни.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Окт 2011)

Дядя Вова написал(а):


> Очевидно Вам Игорь , в жизни не хватает веселья ! Гниловатый сарказм , извеняюсь , от вас исходит.


Это не сарказм, это легкий стеб, вы сами подняли эту тему и когда вам поставили прямой вопрос мягко ушли от ответа тем самым давая повод для этого стеба))).  Это типичное поведение для людей, барахтающихся в мистико-эзотерическом болоте, когда их выводишь на прямые вопросы, требующие прямых ответов, они включают "голого короля".  Если я ошибся в отношении вас, и вы готовы говорить о природе тех вещей, с которыми балуетесь, я готов извиниться перед вами за свой стеб.


----------

